# Eye popped out miner costume



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

The pro haunt I act at did a Dark Valentine haunt this weekend and I just wanted to show the costume that I made for the theme. We were basically going for the theme from, "My Bloody Valentine". Anyway here are a few pics:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I know that I have told you this before, but I certainly felt it worth repeating. That is absolutely disgusting and gross!!!
You are very talented with make up applications. I think I even like this make up better than your zombie with exposed ribs. Nice work.


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

You are a sweetheart! Thanks so much! I had fun making the latex eye piece to this costume. I will definitely continue to make my own from now on. I can even get more use out of this eye piece for upcoming events. I really appreciate your comments!


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy crap, that is nasty looking!!

Absolutely fantastic work. I would love to be even half as talented as you are.


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Passi! Thank goodness for the forums and Youtube because that is where I get most of my ideas. I wish I could go to school for make up, but unfortunately I don't have the money.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

wow! That is so awesome! 
I normally never look in the costume section because despite being a haunter I've never been into the acting or dressing up aspect. 
Weird I know!

glad I did though.... that piece is soo kool!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

That is outstanding!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome that's cool by the way its me simpleplanrocks22 from YouTube here


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

xrockonx911 said:


> wow! That is so awesome!
> I normally never look in the costume section because despite being a haunter I've never been into the acting or dressing up aspect.
> Weird I know!
> 
> glad I did though.... that piece is soo kool!


The reason I got into making my own costumes is because I started in parades. I always wanted to do something original that it isn't easy to buy at a store. I've been continuing it since I've been acting in pro haunts and using the costumes in my own haunt. If you do a display or a haunt it is always fun to have a weird character lurking about. 



oaklawn Crematory said:


> That is outstanding!


Thanks you Oaklawn Crematory!



creeperguardian said:


> Awesome that's cool by the way its me simpleplanrocks22 from YouTube here


Hi Simpleplanrocks22 and thanks for the nice comment. I just sent you a friend request!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Joiseygal said:


> The reason I got into making my own costumes is because I started in parades. I always wanted to do something original that it isn't easy to buy at a store. I've been continuing it since I've been acting in pro haunts and using the costumes in my own haunt. If you do a display or a haunt it is always fun to have a weird character lurking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On youtube lol cause i dont know


----------

